

Anyone able to ditch the glasses for an orthokeratology treatment? - weaksauce

I have trouble seeing details at a far distance and wonder if the reports on this style of treatment were accurate. I don't want to do the whole laser in the eye thing so that is out of the question. special contacts that sculpt the eye to do what it should are ok by me though.
======
dotBen
I wouldn't do LASIK because the technology is still improving - you don't want
to go for it too early and not benefit from future improvements.

However if you embark on orthokeratology you have to wear the lenses at night
or a little during the day to keep your eyes in shape... that means on-going
spend and also the discomfort (they are not as comfortable to wear as soft
lenses).

If you stop wearing the reshaping lenses your eyes will revert back to how
they were.

------
dotBen
(link to relevant info <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orthokeratology>)

